# A bit confused, Please help



## gregoryb (Jun 18, 2002)

I have 3 direcTivo's, a SD-40 and HDVR2 and a HR-250.

I have zippered the SD-40 and HDVR2 and they work beautifully. I have a couple questions before I attack the HR-250.

I used Instantcake / Zipper on the other DTivos. 

I plan to do the same with the HR-250. In reading the forums I see information that confuses me. When the HR-250 is hacked as above, does it open up the same hacks as the other machines? Will HMO and MRV work? I am most interested in MRV, If so though, what happens when a show that was recorded in HD try to play on the other machines? 

Another issue is whether to use my original HD (instead of purchasing a new one). Not the $$, but losing my recordings and settings. Is there a way to avoid this?

Thanks for the fast reply as I want to do this today or tomorrow if possible.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

gregoryb said:


> I have 3 direcTivo's, a SD-40 and HDVR2 and a HR-250.
> 
> I have zippered the SD-40 and HDVR2 and they work beautifully. I have a couple questions before I attack the HR-250.
> 
> ...


There won't be HMO/MRV on a zippered HDTivo. The code is only part of 6.2.
You can purchase a new drive and use mfstools to backup and restore the old one.


----------

